# The Guardian on Rick Rolling



## Andrew Green (Mar 19, 2008)

Guess it was only a matter of time before this strange little meme started drawing larger attention...

http://music.guardian.co.uk/news/story/0,,2266526,00.html


----------



## crushing (Mar 19, 2008)

Andrew Green said:


> Guess it was only a matter of time before this strange little meme started drawing larger attention...
> 
> http://music.guardian.co.uk/news/story/0,,2266526,00.html


 

LOL!  It's funny how things like that get started.


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 19, 2008)

yes, the internets are strange places 

Anyways, make sure you check out the interview link at the bottom, Rick has some interesting thoughts on his new fame.


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 19, 2008)

Never liked that song much, but I always get a chuckle when I fall for a Rick Roll.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 19, 2008)

Andrew Green said:


> yes, the internets are strange places
> 
> Anyways, make sure you check out the interview link at the bottom, Rick has some interesting thoughts on his new fame.


Never been rick-rolled before.


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 19, 2008)

There is a first time for everything


----------



## Empty Hands (Mar 19, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Never been rick-rolled before.



Go here for the rather crazy story of someone being rick-rolled for the first time.


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 19, 2008)

Empty Hands said:


> Go here for the rather crazy story of someone being rick-rolled for the first time.




You're not even trying, have to at least disguise the URL or something, a link to youtube is almost definitely a rickroll attempt.

This is a real Rickroll (as mentioned in the article): http://www.anonymousexposed.org/


----------



## Empty Hands (Mar 19, 2008)

Andrew Green said:


> You're not even trying, have to at least disguise the URL or something, a link to youtube is almost definitely a rickroll attempt.



Well, she _did _say she was a rick-roll virgin.


----------



## crushing (Mar 19, 2008)

Empty Hands said:


> Go here for the rather crazy story of someone being rick-rolled for the first time.


 
Inside we both know what's been going on
We know the game and we're gonna play it


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 19, 2008)

I must be getting old.  This seems entirely pointless to me.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 19, 2008)

Empty Hands said:


> Well, she _did _say she was a rick-roll virgin.


Uh, not after Andrew popped my cherry ....

:uhoh:

*heads for shower*


----------



## Empty Hands (Mar 19, 2008)

newGuy12 said:


> I must be getting old.  This seems entirely pointless to me.



Oh, don't worry, it is entirely pointless.  Just like 4chan, Fark, ebaumsworld, religion, and political arguments.  That doesn't keep it from being fun though.


----------



## Scarey (Mar 21, 2008)

Aaaarrggghhh!!! Rickrolled Agian!!! By An Article About Rickrolling!!


----------

